# Unusual looking but pretty mouse baby.



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

I think she may be a blue spashed tricolour but not 100% sure as never seen a mouse that looks like her before. She is mainly white with some black patches and some mottled patches she also has a little very faint (beige colour mottling to her back. So four different colours really.) Does anyone know what she is? Her dad is a black pied, Her mum is a blue spashed.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I think it may be an Agouti tri.... Looks similar color to one of mine... hope that helps!


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I thought merle when I first saw her but the tan makes me think A blue tri of some sort


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

If you are in the UK, then I don't think we have Merle here! So that narrows it down to a tri of some sort....
This is the mouse of mine that it reminds me of. But your patches seem darker so maybe yours is indeed a blue tri!


----------

